# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  Cold Reading

## Delisle

Hola a todos. Alguien emplea la técnica del cold reading es sus números de mentalismo? La conoceis?Qué opinais de ella? a mí me la están enseñanado, sé que será muy complicada de dominar, pero la verdad creo que merece lapena el esfuerzo...

----------


## pujoman

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...highlight=cold

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...highlight=cold

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...highlight=frio

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...hlight=reading

AQUI se hablan de varias cosas del cold reading. Usad el buscador!

saludoss

----------


## Delisle

Gracias pujoman, sin embargo,en esos enlaces no está lo que buscaba, que es la experiencia real de alguien que haya hecho uso de ella en escena, con plena conscencia de lo que estaba haciendo Se habla de libros, hay miles, lo sé,tengo unos cuantos, prácticamente todo en inglés, y también se toma como una especie de hipnosis, no siendo en absoluto, a mi humilde modo de ver, correcto, sino una vía para ser capaz de extraer una valiosísima información del espectador, útil para tener la posibilidad de hablarle de aspectos de su vida, pasada, o presente, inquietudes, e incluso de aspectos más íntimos (con estos hay que ser muy cuidadoso, ya que el jugar con emociones es arriesgado, a la par que un golpe bajo para determinados tipos de público), pero todo esto sin ejercer ningún tipo del control que se supone en la hipnosis, sea del tipo que sea.

----------


## winehouse

Te voy por un privado una pagina donde aparecen los mejores libros de cold reading. no lo posteo aqui ya que la tienda de magia controla este foro y cualquier pagina que venda magia borrara el mensaje. Para aquellos que esten interesados mandenme un mensaje privado

----------


## Pai Mei

Hola, yo he practicado y me dedico a estudiar la técnica de Lectura en Frío. Te puedo decir que es una de las técnicas más poderosas debido a su situleza e impacto que produce en el espectador. 

Soy Psicólogo y realice una tésis donde hicimos un experimento de lectura de aura basándonos en esta técnica, y te puedo decir que el resultado fué sorprendente. 

Hay bastantes textos, como mencionaban arriba, sobre esta técnica. Yo tengo varios, todos en inglés. Sin embargo, esta técnica integra muchos conocimientos de distintas disciplinas. Debes aprender los distintos tipos de lenguaje, comunicación verbal, lenguaje corporal, lógica... Yo te recomiendo que comiences a estudiar libros de PNL, ya que de por si la PNL integra distintas corrientes teóricas. Piensa que, esta técnica no consiste en "adivinar " teniendo suerte, sino en observar lo que nadie más es capaz de observar en ese momento, de esa forma, tener acceso a un conocimiento que nadie logra tener. Según mi experiencia.

Espero haber sido de ayuda.

----------


## Dario Piera

Delisle, tú lo has dicho todo.

----------


## MAGO_DAVISSINHO

he estado estudiando esto .. y me he dado cuenta que depende mucho de la experiencia que adquieres .. no todo es como en los libros ..

----------


## logos

Es cierto que no todo es como en los libros...pero los libros ayudan...también ayuda tener una base amplia en materia de conocimientos psicológicos, mitología universal y sistemas clásicos de adivinación...una vez que presenté una versión de "Kolossal Killer" de Kenton Kneper se me ocurrió dar una lectura fría usando como base la carta pensada por el espectador...usé mucha intuición, numerología e improvisación basado en lo que sabía de la persona y de simbología universal....fue un éxito...

Llega un momento en que el artista se siente cómodo en lo que dice y no teme equivocarse...es cuestión de proyectar la imagen adecuada...

----------


## logos

:!:

----------


## Dario Piera

Los libros te dan un base teórica.

En su taller de cold reading, Ian Rowland (considerado por mucho el mejor experto) da un sistema para aplicar esas bases pero no hay nada como verlo en acción cuando lo explica para entender que como muy bien dice logos es actitud y, incluso en muchos casos, timming. 

Y eso es algo que solo la práctica puede transmitir (eso y muchas otras cosas)

----------


## MAGO_DAVISSINHO

enrealidad lo decía como una escepción .. pero me doy cuenta que lo escribí como algo general .. además del libro de Ian Rowlands .. que encuentro bien completo hay algún otro libro, menos famoso que esté a la altura?
saludos.

----------


## MAGO_DAVISSINHO

numerologia Logos? una profesora de psicología me recomendo leer del tema, pero encontré muy poco material en las librerías y decidí no comprarme nada, sin antes preguntar a alguien que sepa mas para donde va la cosa, me puedes contar que sentido (enfoque) le das a esto de la numerólogia, que me recomiendes algun libro también (utilisé el buscador y aparece sola vagamente nombrada) .. me despido.
saludos ..  :Smile1:

----------


## logos

Numerología porque cada número tiene una simbología tradicional asociada que sirve muy bien para dar lecturas frías...es una ayuda para improvisar en el momento y complementar otras técnicas de lectura....en el caso que relato me sirvió para darle sentido a la carta que pensó mi espectador...no todo mentalista tiene que saber numerología o sistemas clásicos de adivinación..pero yo creo que son muy útiles como sistemas de lectura fría...además tienen el sello de calidad que les ha dado el tiempo de uso: la gente los halla muy creíbles...

Pude haber usado también el sentido cartomántico tradicional de esa carta pero me pareció más rico en ese momento basar la lectura en el número y palo de la carta por separado...

----------


## eidanyoson

Todas las "adivinaciones" tradicionales o sistemas de adivinación antiguas, tienen un toque muy creíble para los espectadores por el paso del tiempo (y los mitos y leyendas alrededor  :roll: ).

 Por eso, leer de Quiromancia (cualquier mancia en general), numerología, Cábala, Espiritismo (en plan religión, Allan Kardek y compañía, de hecho, cualquier religión u pseudo religión es útil), Radiestesia y demás es muy muy útil para el mentalista , ya que ayuda a "conectar" con la mente "primigenia" del individuo y hacer todo mucho más "verídico".

 Para el mentalista, la información es poder  :D

----------


## MAGO_DAVISSINHO

y que libro me puedes recomendar? .. que he visto unos cuantos pero como no sé mucho del tema, no sé cual comprarme.

----------


## logos

> y que libro me puedes recomendar? .. que he visto unos cuantos pero como no sé mucho del tema, no sé cual comprarme.


¿No has terminado de leer bien a Corinda y ya quieres estudiar una adivinación clásica?...Puedes hacerlo....pero yo te recomendaría un mínimo de disciplina en el estudio...tu interés primordial es el mentalismo como entretenimiento según lo que entiendo, estudia bien lo básico primero y después te perfeccionas...eso de leer aquí y allá sin método está bien si lo haces por placer intelectual....si lo haces para presentar y crecer como artista esta muy mal....

----------


## winehouse

Si pudiera recomendar sòlo un libro sobre lecturas, recomiendo sin duda The Dance de Brad Henderson.

----------


## MAGO_DAVISSINHO

mmm .. jajaj .. entiendo .. 
pero y no puedo leer mas de un libro a la vez .. o es estrictamente recomendable .. hacerlo como tu dices? .. para madurar el conocimiento
y la performance ..

----------


## winehouse

Ese libro te enseñara sobre la comunicacion y otras cosas que no encontraras en otros libros sobre cold reading

----------


## winehouse

Despues de analizar  y estudiar las tecnicas empleadas en  las lecturas llego a la siguiente conclusión:

1- Cold reading, para los que interpretan oraculos no existe. No es algo que usen. No es algo que conozcan. Puedes preguntarles y cualquiera de ellos no sabra a que te refieres. 
Simplemente creen en lo que hacen y lo interpretan.

2- De ninguna manera se basan en como vienes vestido para formular lo que van a decir, como gente creeria.

3- No se trata de tener todos los aciertos. Se trata de una relación entre el lector y el que se esta leyendo.
mucha de la gente que lo realiza es gente honesta que cree en lo que hace y no charlatanes

----------


## Pardo

> Despues de analizar  y estudiar las tecnicas empleadas en  las lecturas llego a la siguiente conclusión:
> 
> 1- Cold reading, para los que interpretan oraculos no existe. No es algo que usen. No es algo que conozcan. Puedes preguntarles y cualquiera de ellos no sabra a que te refieres. 
> Simplemente creen en lo que hacen y lo interpretan.
> 
> 2- De ninguna manera se basan en como vienes vestido para formular lo que van a decir, como gente creeria.
> 
> 3- No se trata de tener todos los aciertos. Se trata de una relación entre el lector y el que se esta leyendo.
> mucha de la gente que lo realiza es gente honesta que cree en lo que hace y no charlatanes



Bueno, esto es tu opinion... lo que no significa que ciertamente sea así, pues yo personalmente, y creo que muchos, no estoy de acuerdo.

Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## winehouse

Alguna vez has leido un libro de alguién que cree en algun oraculo?

----------


## nachoya

quien pueda darme una ayuda de cold reading o hablar temas de magia nachoya-@live.com.ar  sobre cualkier duda tambien

----------


## Pardo

> Alguna vez has leido un libro de alguién que cree en algun oraculo?



He leido unos cuantos libros de "artes adivinatorias" como oracuklos, tarot, quiromancia, etc... Sirven para sacar ideas de charlas y presentaciones, nada mas. Porque en absoluto creo en ellos.

Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## Víctor Lutte

Hola, aunque no soy experto en “Lectura en frío” es algo que me encanta y a pasar de ser pocas las oportunidades que he tenido en hacer este tipo de demostraciones, uso los siguientes recursos:
1.- Ambigüedad, no soy exacto en mis comentarios y siempre mis palabras tienen una segunda lectura…
2.- Hablo poco, prefiero dejar la sensación que si tuviera tiempo y el contexto fuera diferente podría incluso darle los números ganadores de la Lotería.
3.- Uso “plantillas” que son frases que se ajustan a cualquier persona que este dentro del perfil de las plantilla que uso.
4.- En una oportunidad en el Flasoma de BA. Argentina, Bronzini un mago Argentino, dio un taller de Lectura en Frío y dio un consejo que hasta el día de hoy utilizo, _“Cuando hacemos Cold Reading es como usar una cuchilla delante del espectador que bajo sus ropas lleva una armadura y nosotros tocamos con nuestra cuchilla en el acero y chocamos con el y de pronto la cuchilla entra en el espacio que la coraza no cubre y enterramos la cuchilla hasta en fondo, con cuidado de no hacer daño”_
Eso es todo cuanto puedo ayudar o aconsejar respecto de quizás lo más delicado del Metalismo, el Cold Reading.

----------

